# Tom Turgeon - New Q&A Bow Building Forum



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

A W E S O M E!!!!! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow! Great news. I had the chance to attend one of his workshops and am forever benefiting from it. Great that he will be around here to answer questions.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

It is always great to see another person excited about sharing archery here at AT.


----------



## Gleedaniel13 (Dec 27, 2013)

He has really a deep knowledge in archery. Nice one man.


----------



## riham (Nov 13, 2014)

I have to agree with Captainkirk. If you only shoot one distance it is hard for your brain to recalibrate to another. When I go to the range to practice, I shoot a few at 10 then go to 40 and shoot a few and so forth till I have covered all the distances I am required to shoot in a tournament several times. You have to be able to see each one. I actually tell myself I am at 25 and it should be shot like this. I do that for all the distances and it helps me see the gap for that distance before I shoot.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Is "riham" a version of "Hiram"?


----------



## greenMTNman802 (Sep 13, 2016)

WOW, you need to come over to VT/NH border. Theres alot of archers and people whom i think would be interested in taking your class. I certainly would be there! As busy as you are, you still find time to give back to the community, thats awesome.


----------



## snazy (Mar 30, 2014)

perfect. Thx!


----------



## watson1978 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice one man. Thank you Ă


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

Fairly useless. 
I posted in that forum almost 2 months ago (9/7/17, it's now 10/30/17) and haven't had any response. Would be nice if a mod would check in with me or Tom to be sure he's looking at the forum.


----------



## dcz (Feb 13, 2019)

*which wood for bows*

I have been working with an arborist as a source of wood in Georgia. 

What common woods will make good bows? We get lots of pines and oaks, occasional elm, hickory, walnut, cherry and locust.

Does one need to cut the lumber at the division between the sapwood (tension) and the hardwood (compression) or is that an old myth?


----------

